# HDR Advantage Close Contact?



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking to get a new saddle and I'm on a bit of a budget, so I'm looking at HDR saddles (I would NEVER buy a Kincade, Silver Fox, Camelot, etc.). I like the HDR Advantage Close Contact, are they good saddles? I ride in a 16.5" Pessoa A/O but it is a barn saddle, and I found that at my lessons the other day, the seat fits me, but when I have my stirrups comfortably short enough, my knee is a fair bit over the flap. Guilty of long legs! I am thinking of ordering a 17" saddle, should that work better flapwise? It will give me some growing room too  I would check on horsetackreviews.com but the site is down  So has anyone tried these saddles? Are they any good? Thanks!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

HDRs are nice saddles for their price tag, I have ridden in a handful and have no complaints. As far as flaps go, if you have very long legs, you can order a long flap, they come in different sizes. The flap size between a 16.5 and a 17 isn't going to be noticeable, that is for the seat size.


----------

